# How to let "new" mahogany go grey?



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

....


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

oil it.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

My first thought was oil it too. +1 BLJones
Too much Linseed oil and it can get pretty dark.

One thought. Use some duct tape to masquerade as the gray areas you are thinking about. Duct tape is almost gray.
If you like it then why not paint, or better yet stain, you mahogany a gray color. You could even use Japan colors to stain it. Ronan Paints-sign paint,fluorescent paints,clear coatings,decorative paints,japan color,graphic paints,faux finish,metallic paint,scenic paints
I don't think that mahogany grays as gracefully as teak does and still holds it's strength. 
Looking good in the re-fit department though.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You really can't let mahogany go unprotected and grey like teak. It will need replacement soon if you do. Teal has natural oils that protect it and it will not rot if left bare - mahogany will.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Idea! Mix some diesel fuel with zinc napthelate and try it on a sample of mahogany.Might surprise you.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Makes it slippery and smells?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

The zinc probably will make it a bit more gray. The diesel will make it slippery and smelly as Brian suggests.
You should seriously look into using the Japan colors I linked that will stain it any color or shade you like. Other gray stains will do the same thing but you can have more control over the nuances with Japan colors.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

There is a good reason that teak is the predominant wood used on the exterior of a boat.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Really?


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks great 

Still, I like the mahogany better..


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Varnished, not grey. If it is let to go grey it may as well be teak as it will last untreated, mahogany won't.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

For mine, natural teak outside, varnished mahogany (preferably satin) in.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Exterior mahogany will raise one's stress level and reduce their lifespan by 10%.


----------

